# Kinderfahrrad 3-4 Jahre mit Automatik und Handbremsen gesucht



## Zahlgraf (29. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr in einem Forum nach Rat gefragt, aber jetzt muss es wohl mal wieder sein. 
Ich suche ein Fahrrad für meinen Sohn, der im Februar nächsten Jahres vier Jahre alt wird. Er ist 102 cm groß, ich habe bei ihm eine Innenschrittlänge von 43 cm gemessen und bisher fährt er Laufrad.

Mein Hauptproblem ist es, dass ich gerne ein Fahrrad mit Zweigang-Automatik kaufen würde, diese aber bei bekannten und als gut bewerteten Fahrradherstellern nicht mehr erhältlich zu sein scheint. Außerdem sollte das Fahrrad auch zwei Handbremsen haben, das scheint aber bei allen hier empfohlenen Fahrrädern Standard zu sein.

Gibt es noch Fahrräder, die ich im Geschäft kaufen oder online bestellen kann?

Zur Checkliste:

01. Innenbeinlänge? 43 cm, vom Laien gemessen.
02. Größe? 102 cm.
03. Alter? 3 Jahre 9 Monate.
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? Nur Laufrad.
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? Preis und Leistung müssen passen. Aber dreistellig muss es in jedem Fall bleiben!
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? Schrauben ja, schweißen nein.
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? Nur falls es alternativlos ist. 
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? Nein.
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Zum Fahren im Park, Stadtwald und auf dem Gehweg.
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? Alles vorhanden. Unsere Straße und "unser" Park haben ordentlich Steigung.

Ich sage schon mal vielen Dank für's Lesen!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ani (29. November 2020)

Hallo, 
Diese Automatikschaltungen funktionieren schon echt gut, sind aber eher selten verbaut und ich kenne auch nur 16 Zoll Bikes damit. Bei der Größe des Kindes könntest du aber auch schon ein 20 Zoll ins Auge fassen, dann mit normaler Schaltung, zB von Pyro. Meine Erfahrungen ist, dass dies für die Kleinen kein Problem ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjm_ (29. November 2020)

20" erscheint mir doch noch zu groß zu sein. Da hat das Hinterrad fast 50cm Durchmesser. Wie soll ein Fahrradanfänger, der den Umgang erst lernen muss, drüber kommen? Für ein Kind, das schon fährt, wäre das etwas anderes.

Wir haben ein Kubike 16" (derzeit eingelagert) und ich hatte schon den Eindruck, dass die Automatix viel einfacher zu handhaben war als eine richtige Schaltung.

Was aber ein guter Kompromiss sein könnte: erstmal mit einem 16" ohne Automatix lernen und dann sobald wie möglich, vermutlich noch innerhalb eines Jahres, auf 20" upgraden.

t.


----------



## Zahlgraf (29. November 2020)

Nach allem was ich gelesen habe, sind 16" eher die Obergrenze. Das 16"-Kubike mit SRAM Automatix scheint es aber leider nicht mehr zu geben.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. November 2020)

Zahlgraf schrieb:


> Nach allem was ich gelesen habe, sind 16" eher die Obergrenze. Das 16"-Kubike mit SRAM Automatix scheint es aber leider nicht mehr zu geben.


Aus welcher Ecke kommst du? Hab hier noch ein KU 16" mit Automatix stehen das einen neuen Besitzer sucht. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Zahlgraf (29. November 2020)

Ich habe es gerade in meinem Profil nachgetragen. Ich bin aus Bielefeld. Sollte ein Gebrauchtrad in Frage kommen, melde ich mich sehr gerne nochmal per PN.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. November 2020)

Zahlgraf schrieb:


> Ich habe es gerade in meinem Profil nachgetragen. Ich bin aus Bielefeld. Sollte ein Gebrauchtrad in Frage kommen, melde ich mich sehr gerne nochmal per PN.


Das ist ein bissel weit um Mal eben Probe zu sitzen...


----------



## Ani (29. November 2020)

Unser Nachwuchs ist mit gut vier Jahren und 1,05 direkt von einem 14Zoll  Laufrad direkt auf ein 20Zoll Max umgestiegen. Wenn sie den Dreh raus haben geht das plötzlich ganz schnell. 
Viele 20Zoll sind erst ab 1,15 m, aber einige eben schon ab 1,05m.

Allerdings ist es auch nicht so ein Drama wenn das 16Zoll nicht so lange gefahren wird möglicherweise, ein KUBike wird man ja auch schnell wieder zu gutem Preis los.
Das Canyon Offspring 16/18 mit Automatix  finde ich auch echt gut, allerdings ist es wohl neu nicht mehr erhältlich. Es ist allerdings auch mehr MTB als für Straße /Park im Vergleich zum KUBike.


----------



## Ivenl (29. November 2020)

Wir fahren seit 90cm das kubikes automatix und fast direkt danach parallel auch das Pyro 20s. Das Pyro passt bei euch locker, würde wirklich kein 16' mehr kaufen.


----------

